# VIA suspends overnight trains



## yarrow (Mar 13, 2020)

March 13, 2020, at 4:00 p.m.

In light of the recent measures being taken to help prevent the spread of COVID-19 (Coronavirus), VIA Rail’s overnight trains (Toronto-Vancouver and Montreal-Halifax) have been cancelled beginning March 13, 2020.

These trains will not be operating from March 13 to March 27 inclusively, with the possibility of extension.

Additional changes to our schedule are under consideration.

*Overview of service cancellations**
*Route*


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 13, 2020)

Wow! Will Amtrak LD Trains be Next??


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Mar 14, 2020)

I had friends travelling to Campbellton tomorrow on the Ocean for March Break...and their little fellow is some disappointed!


----------



## Chey (Mar 14, 2020)

Bob Dylan said:


> Wow! Will Amtrak LD Trains be Next??



I wonder if my decision on whether to cancel my trip will be made for me.


----------



## Willbridge (Mar 15, 2020)

I'm not surprised at this excuse (viruses only attack by night?). In 1970 or so in Berlin we had a big flu epidemic and right away the BVG canceled a route segment (Wittenbergplatz to Gleisdreieck) that they had long wanted to close. Later they did close it. till it was reopened with the fall of the Berlin Wall.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Mar 16, 2020)

Besides the cancellation of the Canadian and Ocean.....VIA has now cancelled approximately 50% of Corridor Trains and implemented a modified Meal Service.

Coach Passengers will now have a 'Complementary' snack and water provided and Business Class will see a light meal offering. Certainly being done to avoid as much as possible the handling of food and in coach and the need to tap or swipe credit cards (cash was no longer being accepted anyway)

https://www.viarail.ca/en/travel-advisory-information

Looks like the 'Remote Service' trains are still running for now.....but the Jasper-Prince George-Prince Rupert trains never did return after the Indigenous protests.


----------

